# Coccidia : Sul-Met dose (sulfamethazine)



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Sul-Met is 12.5% = 125mg per cc. 
Recommended dose for goats for coccidia is : 
Pugh (unless someone can find another recommendation on the mg/kg for goats.) 
Quote: 
Sulfamethazine 119 to 238 mg/kg per head/day 

Prevention=119mg/kg =12.5# kid gets 5.1cc 
Treatment=238mg/kg= 12.5# kid gets 10.2cc 
kg is 2.2#'s of bodyweight.


----------

